# Pasárselo bien / mal o pasarlo bien / mal



## IRINITA K.

Tengo una preguntita, mejor dicho varias:

¿Las dos formas son correctas?

¿Hay alguna diferencia entre: ¡Qué lo pases bien! ¡Qué *te *lo pases bien. *Me* lo pasé genial. ¿Usted *se* lo ha pasado bien? etc.

¿Depende del contexto? Que si es un viaje, una boda, una cita, o ir a la discoteca?

¿Qué papel tiene aquí estos reflexivos "te, me, se..."?

Y en frases hechas cómo se dice? *Pasarlo *bomba, pipa, en grande....
o *Pasarselo* bomba, pipa, en grande...

Por favor, ya que eso no lo explican manuales....


----------



## Prima Facie

Pues soy incapaz de darte una regla sobre esto que preguntas. De hecho ahora me has puesto a mí en situación de duda también.

Yo personalmente lo uso siempre con reflexivo...


----------



## Ibermanolo

Para mí son exactamente iguales. Lo pasé bien = me lo pasé bien.


----------



## IRINITA K.

Ibermanolo, si así piensa la mayoría, vamos a esperar a lo que digan, entonces me sentiré muy pero muy aliviada   Pero debe haber alguna explicación, a lo mejor, reflejivo le da más fuerza o intensidad a la frase, yo que sé, algo... 
Como no es lo mismo comer algo y comerselo todo


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Yo también uso las dos indistintamente, sin que haya ninguna diferencia de significado, aunque diría que uso más la forma pronominal con el "se".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá es pasársela bien (uso mayoritario) o pasarla bien.

¿Cómo te la pasaste en fin de año?
Me la pasé de lujo en tu casa en verano.
Cuando fui de vacaciones la pasé muy mal.


----------



## IRINITA K.

Ufff, y ¿por qué aparece "la"? ¿Qué significa? Pues mi duda se multiplica...


----------



## kunvla

En  la locución _pasarlo bien / pasarlo mal _el pronombre _lo _tiene un  carácter indeterminado, con correlato semántico casi nulo. Este _lo_ puede  alternar con _la_ y con _las_: _pasarla / pasarlas / pasárselas_.
http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hisp...archivo-foro/pasarlo - pasarla bien o mal.htm


----------



## IRINITA K.

Kunvla, muchas gracias por ese enlace. ¡Es justo lo que yo buscaba! Es verdad, también a menudo se dice: Arréglatelas tú solita y por el estilo...


----------



## Vampiro

Ibermanolo said:
			
		

> Para mí son exactamente iguales. Lo pasé bien = me lo pasé bien.


Para mi no.
Por acá las formas con reflexivos no se usan y además suenan bastante… raras.
Saludos.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

Vampiro said:


> Para mi no.
> Por acá las formas con reflexivos no se usan y además suenan bastante… raras.
> Saludos.
> _


Totalmente de acuerdo.  
Nunca las he oído de este lado del charco (que yo recuerde).
Es más, no alcanzo a descifrar la función de esos pronombres. ¿Son reflexivos? ¿Dativos de interés?


----------



## MarieSuzanne

ManPaisa said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo.
> Nunca las he oído de este lado del charco (que yo recuerde).
> Es más, no alcanzo a descifrar la función de esos pronombres. ¿Son reflexivos? ¿Dativos de interés?


 Como argentina, también me chocan. Y, aunque aquí en España se justifican como dativos de interés, el hecho de que casi no se usen en Hispanoamérica me hace sospechar que son catalanismos (_passar-s'ho bé_), impuestos en España (por mucho que les duela a los españoles) por las poderosas editoriales catalanas, los doblajes hechos en Cataluña, etc.
Y, por cierto, no es el único catalanismo que he detectado.


----------



## golías

Las dos formas son correctas, pero en España el énfasis es distinto. La expresión _pasarlo bien_ es más descriptiva que emotiva: el hablante toma cierta distancia de lo referido. Si digo _lo pasé bien_ no expreso tanta convicción como si digo _me lo pasé bien_. Análogamente, _lo pasamos bien_ parece expresar una opinión individual, sujeta a la reserva de lo que puedan opinar los demás, mientras que _nos lo pasamos bien_ parece expresar una opinión colectiva, en la que la que hay consenso general. _Páseselo usted bien_ refleja un sincero deseo, en tanto que _¡Qué lo pase usted bien!_ es una forma educada de enviar a alguien a paseo.

En alguna ocasión (aquí) he expuesto la teoría de que la forma pronominal intercambiable con la activa simple es una reminiscencia de la voz media del griego.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

golías said:


> En alguna ocasión (aquí) he expuesto la teoría de que la forma pronominal intercambiable con la activa simple es una reminiscencia de la voz media del griego.



Si así fuera, ¿por qué prácticamente no existe en Hispanoamérica?


----------



## Antpax

MarieSuzanne said:


> Si así fuera, ¿por qué prácticamente no existe en Hispanoamérica?


 
Hola:

Simplemente porque ha caido en desuso podría ser, sin darle más vueltas al asunto, al igual que el "tú" que tampoco se usa en muchos países latinoamericanos.

Respecto a la función del "se", yo diría que es simplemente un pronominal, sin función sintáctica.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Antpax said:


> Simplemente porque ha caido en desuso podría ser


Hola, Ant:
Puede que sea eso, pero más bien me inclino (sin nada con que poder demostrarlo) a que sea un uso relativamente nuevo, que se haya extendido en España con posterioridad a las migraciones españolas de la primera mitad del siglo XX, y que por lo tanto nunca haya existido en América. Digo esto porque no recuerdo haber leído nunca una obra americana en la cual apareciera este uso. Pero bueno, puede que me equivoque.
Saludos


----------



## Ibermanolo

ToñoTorreón said:


> Por acá es pasársela bien (uso mayoritario) o pasarla bien.
> 
> ¿Cómo te la pasaste en fin de año?
> Me la pasé de lujo en tu casa en verano.
> Cuando fui de vacaciones la pasé muy mal.


 
Os recuerdo que según parece en México también se utiliza, así que no es un fenómeno exclusivo de España.


----------



## Vampiro

Si por acá dijeras “me lo pasé muy bien”, lo más probable es que te miren sorprendidos y te digan: “¿qué te pasaste y por dónde?”.
 
_


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Hola, Ant:
> Puede que sea eso, pero más bien me inclino (sin nada con que poder demostrarlo) a que sea un uso relativamente nuevo, que se haya extendido en España con posterioridad a las migraciones españolas de la primera mitad del siglo XX, y que por lo tanto nunca haya existido en América. Digo esto porque no recuerdo haber leído nunca una obra americana en la cual apareciera este uso. Pero bueno, puede que me equivoque.
> Saludos



Muy cierto. Y la prueba de que nunca fue un uso literario es que una consulta al CORDE (textos de todas las épocas hasta 1975) da este resultado:

"pasárselo bien" 0 resultados
"pasarlo bien" 14 resultados, 12 de ellos de España.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Vampiro said:


> Si por acá dijeras “me lo pasé muy bien”, lo más probable es que te miren sorprendidos y te digan: “¿qué te pasaste y por dónde?”.
> 
> _


Bueno, sí, es muy común el "me lo paso por"  más el nombre de alguna de las partes pudendas , pero en ese caso es claramente un verbo reflexivo.


----------



## golías

MarieSuzanne said:


> Si así fuera, ¿por qué prácticamente no existe en Hispanoamérica?


 
Lo ignoro, pero hay abundantes ejemplos en _El Quijote_. Algunos usos de la forma pronominal hoy nos parecerían excesivos; otros son corrientes:

“… buscando autores que digan lo que yo _me_ sé decir sin ellos”, y no “lo que yo sé decir sin ellos”.

“Mas yo _me_ tengo la culpa de todo”, en lugar de “yo tengo la culpa de todo”.

“… yo de mío _me_ soy pacífico”, y no “yo de mío soy pacífico”.

“… y muéra_me_ yo luego”, en vez de “muera yo luego”.

“… y mejor _me_ lo comería en pie”, en lugar de “y mejor lo comería en pie”.

“En cuidado _me_ lo tengo”, en vez de “En cuidado lo tengo”.


----------



## litelchau

golías said:


> Las dos formas son correctas, pero en España el énfasis es distinto. La expresión _pasarlo bien_ es más descriptiva que emotiva: el hablante toma cierta distancia de lo referido. Si digo _lo pasé bien_ no expreso tanta convicción como si digo _me lo pasé bien_. Análogamente, _lo pasamos bien_ parece expresar una opinión individual, sujeta a la reserva de lo que puedan opinar los demás, mientras que _nos lo pasamos bien_ parece expresar una opinión colectiva, en la que la que hay consenso general. _Páseselo usted bien_ refleja un sincero deseo, en tanto que _¡Qué lo pase usted bien!_ es una forma educada de enviar a alguien a paseo.
> 
> En alguna ocasión (aquí) he expuesto la teoría de que la forma pronominal intercambiable con la activa simple es una reminiscencia de la voz media del griego.


 Quizás más que una reminiscencia puede ser una coincidencia, porque, ¿cómo explicaríamos el paso de una lengua a otra? ¿A través del latín? Lo que sí tiene el latín es el llamado dativo ético, que puede acercarse más a estos usos pronominales del español. O quizás lo más seguro es que sean creaciones propias de nuestra lengua. 

La afectividad es un elemento importante en las lenguas y se manifiesta de muchas formas. Una de ellas puede ser este tema que nos ocupa.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Golías, no estamos hablando de los dativos de interés, que sí que existen en Hispanoamérica, sino estrictamente de "pasárselo bien" en lugar de "pasarlo bien".


----------



## mirx

golías said:


> La expresión _pasarlo bien_ es más descriptiva que emotiva: el hablante toma cierta distancia de lo referido. Si digo _lo pasé bien_ no expreso tanta convicción como si digo _me lo pasé bien_.


 
Le encuentro exactamente las mismas connotaciones en México, y como somos tan dramáticos aquí por mucho la forma más usual es con el reflexivo, y por supuesto con "la". Aunque la otra forma es poco común sí llega a oirse (con "lo").


----------



## Antpax

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Bueno, sí, es muy común el "me lo paso por"  más el nombre de alguna de las partes pudendas , pero en ese caso es claramente un verbo reflexivo.



Jeje, por aquí también se usa en ese sentido y, como bien indicas, se puede usar con multitud de partes corporales.


----------



## Ibermanolo

MarieSuzanne said:


> Como argentina, también me chocan. Y, aunque aquí en España se justifican como dativos de interés, el hecho de que casi no se usen en Hispanoamérica me hace sospechar que son catalanismos (_passar-s'ho bé_), impuestos en España (por mucho que les duela a los españoles) por las poderosas editoriales catalanas, los doblajes hechos en Cataluña, etc.
> Y, por cierto, no es el único catalanismo que he detectado.


 
Creo que sobrevaloras el dolor que podría causar a los españoles el hecho de utilizar supuestos catalanismos (creo que nadie sufre al decir alioli o panoli, por ejemplo) y también el poder de las editoriales sobre el habla popular de un país donde el 50% de la gente afirma no leer nunca libros (eso hoy en día, supongo que antes el porcentaje sería bastante mayor). Oímos todos los días en las películas dobladas (no sé si en Madrid, Barcelona o dónde) expresiones tan poco extendidas en el habla cotidiana como "maldita sea" o "jodido nosequé" y la gente no se pone a utilizarlas compulsivamente.


----------



## ursu-lab

MarieSuzanne said:


> Como argentina, también me chocan. Y, aunque aquí en España se justifican como dativos de interés, el hecho de que casi no se usen en Hispanoamérica me hace sospechar que son catalanismos (_passar-s'ho bé_), impuestos en España (por mucho que les duela a los españoles) por las poderosas editoriales catalanas, los doblajes hechos en Cataluña, etc.
> Y, por cierto, no es el único catalanismo que he detectado.



No, no son catalanismos, porque en catalán también se puede decir *"passar-ho bé*" o "*passar-s'ho bé*". 

Se trata de un simple dativo de interés o de ventaja que puede usarse o menos según la *intensidad *que *se le quiera dar *a la frase. Eso pasa en español, en catalán y también en italiano. Y en francés también, cuando ponen el "moi, je.." por ej. Me imagino que en portugués también. Es decir, que pasa, por lo que parece, en *todas las lenguas románicas*.

Lo mismo se puede aplicar a cualquier otro verbo que pueda afectar al sujeto:

1) me he comido un bocadillo de atún que estaba riquísimo. (=ñam ñam)
2) he comido un bocadillo de atún. (pues, eso)
3) ¡el libro de XY es increíble, me lo leí en una noche! (¡wow!)
4) ¿el libro de XY? Lo leí ayer. (pues, nada)

Evidentemente los de Hispanoamérica son menos egocéntricos que los que hablamos lenguas románicas en Europa. O a lo mejor se perdieron los dativos de interés o de ventaja en el charco cuando lo cruzaron... 
El "lo" (o "la") neutro significa "la situación".


----------



## ManPaisa

ursu-lab said:


> Evidentemente los de Hispanoamérica son menos egocéntricos que los que hablamos lenguas románicas en Europa. O a lo mejor se perdieron los dativos de interés o de ventaja en el charco cuando lo cruzaron...
> El "lo" (o "la") neutro significa "la situación".


No se han perdido los dativos de interés de este lado del charco. Para nada. Sólo nos referíamos a esta construcción específica: _pasar(se) lo/la bien_.


----------



## ursu-lab

Es que no hay ninguna diferencia entre el dativo de interés de "pasárselo bien/pasarlo bien", y "comerse un bocadillo/comer un bocadillo" . Por eso se puede o no se puede usar y no es obligatorio (ni en español ni en catalán): depende del énfasis que le pone el sujeto en lo bien o lo mal que lo ha pasado.

Lo pasé bien: estuve bien ahí, en esa situación, con serenidad .
Me lo pasé bien: estuve muy bien, me divertí, disfruté. (-> más fuerte)


----------



## Vampiro

ManPaisa said:
			
		

> No se han perdido los dativos de interés de este lado del charco. Para nada. Sólo nos referíamos a esta construcción específica: _pasar(se) lo/la bien_.



Y a “me lo pasé bien” y construciones similares, que por acá suenan de lo más extrañas.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

Vampiro said:


> Y a “me lo pasé bien” y construciones similares, que por acá suenan de lo más extrañas.
> _


Que es lo mismo que yo dije, pero en otras palabras, estimado Vamp. 


> Es que no hay ninguna diferencia entre el dativo de interés de "pasárselo bien/pasarlo bien", y "comerse un bocadillo/comer un bocadillo" .


Por lo visto sí la hay para los hispanohablantes americanos (salvo los mexicanos) que hemos participado en este hilo.  No aceptamos la primera construcción pero sí la segunda. 

No sé en italiano, pero en español no todas las construcciones admiten los dativos de interés, sea en España o en América.  El motivo no lo sé.  Pero parece que los criterios para hacerlo son distintos según la geografía.


----------



## lady jekyll

MarieSuzanne said:


> me hace sospechar que son catalanismos (_passar-s'ho bé_), impuestos en España (por mucho que les duela a los españoles  *a los demás **españoles*)



De ningún modo; no creo que a ningún español le duela si este es el motivo.  Espero que no te duela a ti el hecho de que te incluya dentro de los españoles.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

lady jekyll said:


> De ningún modo; no creo que a ningún español le duela si este es el motivo.  Espero que no te duela a ti el hecho de que te incluya dentro de los españoles.


  Pues, por mucho que lleve viviendo aquí más de veinte años, no soy española. Soy argentina y, en todo caso, catalano-argentina.


----------



## litelchau

Esto es el colmo.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

litelchau said:


> Esto es el colmo.



No veo por qué.


----------



## lady jekyll

Hola, Marie:
Nos vamos del hilo. 
Sólo decirte que pensaba que eras catalana de pura cepa (como es mi caso). Pero como eres argentina, entonces tu frase es correctísima.
Disculpas.


----------



## litelchau

Os recuerdo que esto es un foro de lengua y no de política.

Que una palabra sea un catalanismo o no es una discusión lingüística, pero hablar de los sentimientos que eso puede provocar o no en los españoles, o de quíén se siente o deja de sentirse español, eso es otra cosa.

Saludos


----------



## lady jekyll

litelchau said:


> Os recuerdo que esto es un foro de lengua y no de política.
> 
> Que una palabra sea un catalanismo o no es una discusión lingüística, pero hablar de los sentimientos que eso puede provocar o no en los españoles, o de quíén se siente o deja de sentirse español, eso es otra cosa.
> 
> Saludos



Tienes toda la razón, Litelchau. No me he podido contener.
Es que algunos errores que considero garrafales me pueden (a la vista está que no lo ha sido realmente). 
Saludetes.


----------



## IRINITA K.

Ay, amigos. He abierto este debate y después lo he perdido. Otra vez vemos que el español se ha extendido tanto que está en cada rincón del mundo y que no podemos llegar a la misma conclusión entre todos, a no ser que alquien se pregunte cómo se escribe la palabra "casa" y entonces todos al unísono diríamos con las cuatro letras C,A,S,A 
En parte estoy de acuerdo con Golías:



> Originalmente publicado por *golías*
> 
> 
> Las dos formas son correctas, pero en España el énfasis es distinto. La expresión _pasarlo bien_ es más descriptiva que emotiva: el hablante toma cierta distancia de lo referido. Si digo _lo pasé bien_ no expreso tanta convicción como si digo _me lo pasé bien_. Análogamente, _lo pasamos bien_ parece expresar una opinión individual, sujeta a la reserva de lo que puedan opinar los demás, mientras que _nos lo pasamos bien_ parece expresar una opinión colectiva, en la que la que hay consenso general. _Páseselo usted bien_ refleja un sincero deseo, en tanto que _¡Qué lo pase usted bien!_ es una forma educada de enviar a alguien a paseo.


 
Para los que les suena raro "Pasarselo bien, de ecándalo" aquí en Andalucía, en el sur de España es muy, muy, muy usado. Pero he pensado que podría ser incorrecto este uso por la gente en la calle, pero ahora después de leer todo el debate estoy de acuerdo con los compañeros que decían qué para darle más intensidad y afecto, se dice: ¡Pása*te*lo bien! Y, por ejemplo, cuando yo tenía que desear algo a unos señores mayores que y bastante formales, no sabía porque no me salía decirles: ¡*Qué se lo pasen bien!,* sino *"Qué lo pasen bien"* En cambio, a mi mejor amiga le digo siempre sin pensar con refléxivo. Por ejemplo: *"¡Pásatelo bien y relájate, que estás en el Caribe, eh!"*


----------



## punzy

¿Cuál es la diferencia "pasarla bien" y "pasarlo bien"?


----------



## dexterciyo

No hay diferencia semántica. En España se emplea normalmente "pasarlo bien", mientras que en Hispanoamérica, "pasarla bien".


----------



## Valtiel

Dexterciyo tiene razón; para más información, escribo este ejemplo:

_lo_ = _el rato_

_Pasar el rato bien._


_la_ = _la hora_

_Pasar la hora bien._

Una vez más, cuestión de regiones.

Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

dexterciyo said:


> No hay diferencia semántica. En España se emplea normalmente "pasarlo bien", mientras que en Hispanoamérica, "pasarla bien".


No en toda Hispanoamérica. Por lo menos en Chile es _pasar*lo* bien_.


----------

